

It’s Cheaper for Engineers to Live Well In New York City vs. the Valley - mkrecny
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/08/02/its-cheaper-for-techies-to-live-well-in-new-york-city-vs-the-valley/

======
pspeter3
Having grown up outside NYC, and working in the Bay Area this summer. The
difference is astounding. I always thought NYC was expensive but the Bay Area
is vastly more expensive.

